# Pocket Knives



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Do y'all carry Pocket knives? Which brands and models do y'all like and use?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Buck 55 or Opinel No 8.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mini Grip or William Henry Titanium and Damascus 2 1/2" blade.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I keep a Buck 110 in my Jeep and a Victorinox classic in my pocket:



The scissors are probably the most useful of the functions.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Danny said:


> ...Opinel No 8.


Excellent choice, although i tend to carry my Opinel more with jeans.
I have some very small CASE items that I carry with suits. one of them is an old Red Bone Toothpick style.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Yellow bone Case Stockman. Have carried this model all my life.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I spend a lot of time in thrift stores in unsavory areas. I always carry one of my Cold Steel Vaquero Grande knives with me. I also keep a spare in the car and two at home (you just never know). The police down here could care less. I have put it on the metal detector tray to get into the courthouse many times while serving jury duty. It doesn't even raise eyebrows.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

No, sorry I don't carry pocket knives with me.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't do pocket or belt junk, but each vehicle and my desk has a Derma-Safe razor knife.
https://www.derma-safe.com/product/the-derma-safe-folding-utility-knife


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolf Defender


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Not traditional, just pure utility. However the carrying of a blade(s) is utterly traditional, and a very basic human action, whether the tool is a visually appealing piece of craftmanship or pure business.

Frame lock, liner lock, axis lock, all good with me.

Like ran23 (I like your knives) the Mini Griptilian is a daily carry item, and tough to beat.

(Check my forum handle. )


----------



## MycroftH (Mar 9, 2012)

Kershaw Ken Onion Design "Leek" model. Superb knife and fantastic for the price... it's an automatic EDC on the job for me, pants or jacket pocket. One hand opens like greased lightning and takes a keen edge. I removed the side clip off to make it even slimmer, it basically disappears into my pocket.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Daily, I carry a Swiss Army knife model with the locking blade and the Spyderco-type oval hole for one-hand opening. I have a few Benchmade, CRKT, etc., folders, but for the outdoors, I take along a fixed-blade Randall with a very useful sawback.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

If camping/hiking/outdoors- Buck 110 and/or Leatherman Core

i don't carry a knife on a daily basis, but I've been wanting a yellow Case Stockman for a long time- I'd probably carry that day to day


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

24/7 -----> Gerber ultralight LST


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

orange fury said:


> If camping/hiking/outdoors- Buck 110 and/or Leatherman Core
> 
> i don't carry a knife on a daily basis, but I've been wanting a yellow Case Stockman for a long time- I'd probably carry that day to day


I hate to tell you, the old guys in Texas always had a Case Stockman when I was a kid growing up....it was the " Trad" knife. :great:


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

When I go camping I use a old victorinox, and an old leatherman. Sometimes when in unsavory parts of town I carry the victorinox. I also have, and will soon use a gerber multi tool, but the quality is probably questionable.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

I used to carry a Spyderco Endura but it was just too big so I switched to a Ladybug.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

William Henry as a dress knife, Benchmade 940 from day to day:


----------



## sisco (Sep 20, 2014)

Boker Stockman here.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

I keep a Leatherman Squirt on my keyring, and it comes in handy, but lacks dignity. I have been looking at a yellow handled Case Sodbuster, though ..... Anyone have any thoughts on this? Looks simple and sweet.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Spyderco Delica
SOG Twitch II


----------



## red_shift (Aug 8, 2013)

I'll second or third the Opinel #8, I've had mine for years now and it only gets better with age.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Danny said:


> Buck 55 or Opinel No 8.


This reminds me that I should acquire a gentleman's folder like the above good examples, Danny. I was given four Spyderco knives from a friend over the last year , although they happen to be more of a " tactical " nature.

How are things in Baltimore? I will be in town today ...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Trad-ish said:


> Spyderco Delica
> SOG Twitch II


The Delica 4 FFG (FRN) is the closest knife to a gentleman's folder than I own.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

meanoldmanning said:


> I used to carry a Spyderco Endura but it was just too big so I switched to a Ladybug.


The Delica is a good size for " EDC ".


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Ensiferous said:


> Not traditional, just pure utility. However the carrying of a blade(s) is utterly traditional, and a very basic human action, whether the tool is a visually appealing piece of craftmanship or pure business.
> 
> Frame lock, liner lock, axis lock, all good with me.
> 
> ...


Nice collection , Ensiferous ! What do you think of the Emerson ? Is it worth the extra money or just hype ?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

MycroftH said:


> Kershaw Ken Onion Design "Leek" model. Superb knife and fantastic for the price... it's an automatic EDC on the job for me, pants or jacket pocket. One hand opens like greased lightning and takes a keen edge. I removed the side clip off to make it even slimmer, it basically disappears into my pocket.


The Leek was one of the first modern folders that I've acquired. I guess that it could fill the role of a gentleman's folder .


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

thegovteach said:


> I hate to tell you, the old guys in Texas always had a Case Stockman when I was a kid growing up....it was the " Trad" knife. :great:


I had the same experience in Tennessee. I was double digits before I ever saw anything other than a stockman type folding knife from either Case or Old Timer.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> Nice collection , Ensiferous ! What do you think of the Emerson ? Is it worth the extra money or just hype ?


Thanks Brio1. That Emerson CQC-7 is decades old. I had another that I wore out, and that one shown was a spare, and it doesn't get carried much. Why? Because it fails my Rule #1 for a "tactical" folder: It must be easily opened with either hand, one-handed.

So, in a way, the CQC-7 is overrated. Yes, it was a bit revolutionary when it came out many years ago, it has an excellent blade configuration (chisel tanto w/ partial serration), and very good construction and materials, but I can not open the blade with my left thumb. The stud is inaccessible, and there is no thumb clearance bevel.

It was like the Chris Reeve Sebenza with a single thumb stud&#8230;. why would such an otherwise great knife have such a glaring handicap?

So, any decent folder with a thumb hole blade (even a Griptilian) beats both of these legends in usability, IMO. The thing has GOT to feel right, and open easily & securely, for the individual user, reputation and cost of the knife completely aside.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Victorionix Huntsman.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

fshguy said:


> I had the same experience in Tennessee. I was double digits before I ever saw anything other than a stockman type folding knife from either Case or Old Timer.


I was talking with my twenty something son, and he carries a Case Stockman now. He had carried some sort of knife like the above folks carried, but for utility, you can't beat a stockman.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

ran23 said:


> Mini Grip or William Henry Titanium and Damascus 2 1/2" blade.





Reuben said:


> William Henry as a dress knife, Benchmade 940 from day to day:


I'm jealous of you William Henry owners. Maybe one day...


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

that is a nice Osborne, and mine is a Rio model simliar to that model.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

With dressier pants -- going to church clothes -- I carry this little Victorinox.










EDC is a Spyderco Native.


----------



## richard1 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Great knife*



MycroftH said:


> Kershaw Ken Onion Design "Leek" model. Superb knife and fantastic for the price... it's an automatic EDC on the job for me, pants or jacket pocket. One hand opens like greased lightning and takes a keen edge. I removed the side clip off to make it even slimmer, it basically disappears into my pocket.


I left the pocket clip on and use the knife as a money clip.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I carry a Hinderer XM-18, or a custom MSC SnG most days. Definitely not "trad".


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> This reminds me that I should acquire a gentleman's folder like the above good examples, Danny. I was given four Spyderco knives from a friend over the last year , although they happen to be more of a " tactical " nature.
> 
> How are things in Baltimore? I will be in town today ...


Things are good in Baltimore, I just returned from a week in CA, it's shaping up to be a classic Baltimore summer, warm and muggy. The Opinel was suggested to me by a friend a few years back and I think it's kind of perfect. It's so lightweight that it does not feel bulky in a pocket. And actually I just looked at mine and it's a #6, not #8&#8230;the size of the 6 seems pretty nice to me.

Another option is a Svord Peasant Knife Mini&#8230;kinda the ultimate trad knife. It's pretty nice.










Also the Swiss Tech Utili Key. I have this on my keys at all times and it does come in handy and adds almost no bulk or weight in my pocket.

https://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Tech-ST66676-Utili-Key-Multi-Function/dp/B0001EFSTI


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Gerber Bolt Action


----------



## boydjd (May 29, 2015)

Chris Reeve Mnandi


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Brio1 said:


> The Delica is a good size for " EDC ".


It is a good size, but I wanted something tiny just for opening boxes and junk at the office. The lady bug is only a little bigger than a couple house keys when folded. I still carry the Endura or a Rescue when hiking or mtn biking.


----------



## CharlesFerdinand (Jun 18, 2010)

Opinel No. 8. The ultimate knife for eating cheese.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

thegovteach said:


> I hate to tell you, the old guys in Texas always had a Case Stockman when I was a kid growing up....it was the " Trad" knife. :great:


The small Stockman is what I've carried for 20+ years. Always handy when you need it.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

I somehow have managed to keep every pocket knife I've owned, since I was 7. So, for like 42 years.

In order of when I procured them


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Nice timeline, MoM - so, which is your sentimental favourite, and which is the best performer?

JW



meanoldmanning said:


> I somehow have managed to keep every pocket knife I've owned, since I was 7. So, for like 42 years.
> 
> In order of when I procured them


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

jimw said:


> Nice timeline, MoM - so, which is your sentimental favourite, and which is the best performer?
> 
> JW


Sentimental favorite is the Victorinox. IIRC I was 10 when I got that, lost it for a few years and then it turned up out of the blue. I think my older sister took it to college and then returned it years later when it occurred to her it doesn't have a cork screw. Still has the original toothpick even.

The Case comes in second. My parents got it for me when I was a Cub Scout, they didn't like the locking feature on the official scout knife so they figured get the kid a knife without a locking blade instead. Brilliant.

Best performer by far is the black Spyderco, though I wish it didn't have the partial spyderedge. It was a gift though, so can't complain.

I carried the rigging knife when I worked in a marine supply store and hung out around boat yards a lot in south Florida. Otherwise it sees no action now.

The Opinel is by far the most elegant. I may have to pick up the next size down for daily use. Somehow reminds me of the old Case pen knife my dad always had in his pocket, along with a well worn Irish 2 shilling coin.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

I like that Kershaw. May have to take a look at one. 
Tom


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

mjo_1 said:


> I keep a Buck 110 in my Jeep and a Victorinox classic in my pocket:
> 
> The scissors are probably the most useful of the functions.


Same Victorinox, and agree on the scissors


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Those who carry locking folders can find comparisons of locks on several sites. At an advanced course at Gunsite a few years ago, a fellow student gave an informal demonstration of the Benchmade Axis lock that was convincing to me.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

^

Au contraire , there are a number of videos online demonstrating that the weakness of the Axis lock is with regard to the Omega springs.

From what I've gathered the CBBL that Spyderco employs is a superior locking mechanism.






(Please be aware that this video contains language that some may find offensive.)


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> weakness of the Axis lock is with regard to the Omega springs.


Yes, some people have had repeat failures of their omega springs. The crossbolt is strong, but the springs have got to work to engage it. Environments that are simultaneously corrosive and abrasive maybe?

Others have made theirs fail by putting it in a vise and beating on it. Fortunately, I have had simply excellent performance with Axis lock knives.

Conversely, I have had countless failures-to-lock with Spyderco lockbacks (Endura/Police/Delica/Merlin) due to&#8230;..pocket lint! But I tolerate them because they are thin and open easily.

If one is looking for a safe, strong, reliable folder (without going crazy with something like the Extrema Ratio) a really beefy framelock is very good, like a Sebenza, or like the Spyderco ATR I pictured above.

Or forget the folding mechanism entirely:


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Not either in particular order, but I like my Buck 503 and my Buck canoe knife. I use a Buck 110 for yard work and camping; how can you not love it?

I need to pick up one of those little little Swiss Army ones for my keychain. .. yes, for the toothpick and scissors! I used to have one until the plastic handles shattered somehow. Need the aluminum case.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Ensiferous said:


> Conversely, I have had countless failures-to-lock with Spyderco lockbacks (Endura/Police/Delica/Merlin) due to&#8230;..pocket lint! But I tolerate them because they are thin and open easily.


wow, that's crazy. I carried my Endura for over 15 years, daily, pretty much any time I had pants on and have never had an issue with it locking. You might want to clean your pockets out once in a while.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Depends on what I'm doing, but I like to carry a pocket knife. These are all decent brands.

Schatt & Morgan

Canal Street Cutlery

Case

Tidioute (Great Eastern)

Spyderco

Benchmade

CRKT (Columbia River Knife & Tool)

Esee (not exactly for pockets) but an amazingly sharp and well-made knife.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

DRWWE said:


> Depends on what I'm doing, but I like to carry a pocket knife. These are all decent brands.
> 
> Schatt & Morgan
> 
> ...


During the years I volunteered as a federal ski ranger, I carried a CRKT very similar in design to yours. It had a lever to secure the lock in place, so clumsy gloves or frozen fingers did not disengage it accidentally. The holes in the frame allowed ice and snow to melt or be shaken out. So, it was the best folder I ever found to use for winter mountaineering.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

What is your opinion of the Dragonfly , DRWWE ? It seems a bit costly for such a small knife ... I received a Delica 4 FFG instead of the Dragonfly as a gift this year.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> What is your opinion of the Dragonfly , DRWWE ? It seems a bit costly for such a small knife ... I received a Delica 4 FFG instead of the Dragonfly as a gift this year.


It's a great little knife. Good blade. Very sharp. I prefer the Native (above it) since it fits my big hand better but when I need a little knife this one is great. Spiderco makes good stuff and they really aren't that expensive when you look at other brands of similar or lesser quality.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

*have never had an issue with it locking. You might want to clean your pockets out once in a while. 

*This is likely a testament to Ensiferous' trad bon fides of having a high natural fibre count in his wardrobe: more cotton=more lint. I'll bet it's Pima lint, to boot!


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

My very first internet forum that I belonged to was knifeforums.com, and have a little over 200 knives(primarily Case and Bark River). The one knife that I just cannot leave out of my pocket is the Fallkniven U2. It has far surpassed my expectations and has been my every day carry for over 5 years. If you are in the market, I strongly recommend taking a look at Fallkniven's folders.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

jimw said:


> *have never had an issue with it locking. You might want to clean your pockets out once in a while.
> 
> *This is likely a testament to Ensiferous' trad bon fides of having a high natural fibre count in his wardrobe: more cotton=more lint. I'll bet it's Pima lint, to boot!


Or my knife was suspended above the pocket lint since I always had it clipped to the edge of the pocket. Fortunately it never was near my navel


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I created this thread, but I never posted what I carry. I wanted to take a picture, my my knife seems to have gone missing. 

I'm a little upset, ask I had spent a good long while looking for something like it; and now that I can't find the knife, it no longer seems to be in production.

It was a Queen Cutlery, and my specifications were:

1. A Locking knife, but not spring assisted
2. 1 handed opening, preferably with a knob/bolt/whatchamadinky
3. Handle made from Natural Material like bone, wood, or horn (The one was stag horn).
4. Less than $150-200 (because I do dumb things like lose knives).

This one also had the added beauty of being made form modern-damascus-like- steel. She will be missed, and I guess I am back on the hunt!


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Attccchh!

You guys don't lose knives (and hats and umbrellas and pens, etc.) as often as I do!!!

This makes carrying knives costly enough, but I shouldn't afford losing a $150 knife every six months.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

rwaldron said:


> I created this thread, but I never posted what I carry. I wanted to take a picture, my my knife seems to have gone missing.
> 
> I'm a little upset, ask I had spent a good long while looking for something like it; and now that I can't find the knife, it no longer seems to be in production.
> 
> ...


There are a good number of Queen Cutlery knives in your price range (or lower) on eBay, though I didn't notice many 1-handed opening models.

I have carried pocket knives at various times, but have found that when I don't regularly carry one I magically don't need to cut that many things. That may say something about my lifestyle but there it is. My stepfather used to give me knives as birthday/holiday presents so I have a fair number of knives that have seen no real usage. The only ones I actually used much are an Old Timer my grandfather gave me years ago and a small Victorinox that my (now ex-)girlfriend's parents gave me. As with many people, I used the scissors on the Victorinox more than anything else. And there was that brief period in which I used a Spyderco knife as a money clip.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

The family.....


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

FLCracka said:


> The family.....


Nice collection. That Pardue folder with the Axis lock is sometimes seen in this area as a practical working knife. So, too, is the slightly larger Griptilian. It looks as though you have handled them all very carefully.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

The Kershaw Cryo has saved my ass on more that one occasion:


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

FLCracka said:


> The family.....


I also own a PM2 in satin and G-10 since the beginning of the year. What are your thoughts on this knife ?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't know what sort of jobs you people have, but I have never had any use for a pocket knife. And I worked in a mailroom and facilities operation for a few years when I was young; you learn how to open boxes with your fingers. I don't recall ever using a knife!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I've used mine for everything from opening those blasted plastic blister packages to cutting my meat when no steak knife was provided.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Inspired by MycroftH's post on the first page, I asked for and received the Ken Onion Leek by Kershaw for my birthday yesterday.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Reuben said:


> William Henry as a dress knife, Benchmade 940 from day to day:


Thanks in part to your post, Reuben, I now have a 940 on the way. Darn this thread.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^^Congrats on the Leek, Org. As you see, I have the KO Chive, while my son has the Scallion. The USA made Kershaws are fine knives, indeed....and a great value.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

My lone quibble with the Leek is that I wish the clip were mounted or bent higher up, so more of the knife would be below the edge of the pocket. It sticks up about 1/4" more than my previous knife.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

Another Kershaw Chive owner here. My wife gave me this knife about 10 years ago, maybe more. Carry it every day, use it mostly to slice my apple at lunch.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Thanks in part to your post, Reuben, I now have a 940 on the way. Darn this thread.


You're welcome! I love mine, the blade shape is incredibly handy for the little day-to-day chores: opening packages, cutting an apple, whittling a toy sword, ect.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I just ordered a William Henry and I'm considering a Sebenza as well.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I've carried pocket knives since I was 8. My granddad was the VP of a cutlery company. In the 70's, I mostly carried a Buck 110 and a tiny SAK (for the tweezers, scissors, toothpick, and file). My work required a fairly hefty knife. Through the 80's and 90's, I carried a smaller Buck, the 501 Squire along with the little SAK. But for some years now, I've carried a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian as I like to clip it in a pocket and have one hand open. I still carry a little SAK but moved up from the Classic to the Ambassador.

I like the old fashioned pocket knives but modern steel and the flick to open convenience of the newer knives. The Mini-Grip is hard to beat for the money. I'm currently carrying the Cabela's version with the sand colored scales and D2 steel, black BK1 coated blade.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/ben...ader%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=benchmade+d2


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I am presently carrying a Victorinox Swiss Army Knife. It has wooden scales, a 2 1/2-inch blade, a smaller, dull blade for cleaning and filing fingernails, the usual bottle opener and can opener that can double as screwdrivers and a corkscrew.

I could probably stock a fair-sized cutlery shop with all the pocket knives I have lost over the years!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I picked up a Spyderco Delica recently and have been alternating between it and my Mini Grip for EDC. Really liking the Delica.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> .....
> ........
> I could probably stock a fair-sized cutlery shop with all the pocket knives I have lost over the years!


LOL. It is strangely comforting to know that I am not alone in this regard! I suspect that is why I've always avoided purchasing the painfully expensive ones.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

A simple Case three-blade bone-handle is my everyday carry. I might have preferred something slimmer, with only one or two blades, for a suit pocket, but this is a very fine knife, and I couldn't find what I wanted along the other lines. 

When it comes to working outdoors, I switch over to my Buck Hunter 110. I'm on my second one of those: the first was lost to airport security in Cleveland years ago.


----------



## NotSharp (Apr 11, 2014)

Steve.


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

Howard said:


> No, sorry I don't carry pocket knives with me.


I, likewise, do not carry a pocket knife. I have given one as a gift.


----------



## Leopold Leopoldovich (Nov 19, 2014)

I keep a Leatherman I was a gifted as a boy scout in my satchel, a Swiss Amry Cadet on my keys, and my grandpa's scout knife and an opinel in my desk drawer at home. But if you're looking for a nice knife (if you don't mind a shameless plug here) my cousin makes knives for Silver Stag in Washington State. They are beautiful knives and made in USA.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

I have realized that my previous post in this thread might have given the incorrect impression that my knives are all new, and don't get used. Therefore, I submit these hardened examples of mine:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Those are some seriously well-used blades, my friend.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

I like knives, but the trick is finding an EDC that seems less a weapon than a tool. I keep a small Leatherman that would cause nobody (aside from those thieves at airport security) to bat an eye. I sometimes carry a Kissing Crane with a yellow handle - somehow, the color of the scales themselves disarm it more than, say, the same knife in black or camo.

Keep posting - I like the topic!

JW


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

In just the past few months I have started carrying pocket knives when I remember to grab one in the morning. My father and grandfather have collections numbering in the hundreds

For daily use, I use a small two blade Case knife which my father passed down to me. I was also gifted a Rough Rider for Christmas this year by a friend.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

jimw said:


> I like knives, but the trick is finding an EDC that seems less a weapon than a tool. I keep a small Leatherman that would cause nobody (aside from those thieves at airport security) to bat an eye. I sometimes carry a Kissing Crane with a yellow handle - somehow, the color of the scales themselves disarm it more than, say, the same knife in black or camo.
> 
> Keep posting - I like the topic!
> 
> JW


IMO, a smaller Swiss Army Knife, with its myriad tools (blade, scissors, toothpick and tweezers, nail file, screwdriver, even corkscrew) is the perfect gentleman's carry knife. The tools are usually used far more often than the blade. I carry a pretty versatile one in my vehicle, a small Ambassador sized one in my pocket, and carry a pocket clipped Benchmade Mini-Griptilian in my pants pocket. It almost never gets used but the former boy scout, deputy sheriff, SAR team member in me, likes to have a compact proper blade on his person than only a little pocket knife (even though the latter is far more often useful than the former).


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

For now it's these two.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Gold leaf Sebenza! :cool2:



dddrees said:


> For now it's these two.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Ensiferous said:


> Gold leaf Sebenza! :cool2:


Yep, all things considered I thought this one was the one for me.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

dddrees said:


> Yep, all things considered I thought this one was the one for me.


It'll go well with all your Pateks, APs, and Rollies.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> It'll go well with all your Pateks, APs, and Rollies.


Thank you sir, I do like my watches.


----------



## Cake (Dec 1, 2015)

Just a normal Sebenza for me.


----------



## greyflannel (Dec 24, 2015)

Swiss Army for me- and like others I use the tools way more than the blade- scissors and tweezers the top 2.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Mr.D said:


> I, likewise, do not carry a pocket knife. I have given one as a gift.


I also do not carry one, though I keep a small one in my car.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I just received this one yesterday. The blade is just stunning on this one.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Lately, I mainly need a knife to slice cheese, apples, sausages, etc. as snacks when I'm out with my three-year old daughter - so I find the Opinel 8 (essentially a picnic knife) perfect. I actually mostly keep it in my bag, so it's more a "knife I keep on hand" than a pocket knife.

Beyond that, I tend to equip based on what the day holds in store - hiking, camping, on the town, and so on.

Like many boys of the past era, I received a Case as a youth (I got mine from my grandfather when I was pretty young, perhaps 8 or so), and have carried them in one form or another since (through scouting, etc.)

I always keep a box cutter in the car, just in case I should need to quickly cut through the seat belts - just something which occurred to me one day: "I would hate to be trapped upside down in my car as it burns." It's very difficult to unlatch seat belts when upside down, as the weight of the body on the straps creates "locking" tension - better to cut through them. You never know!

DH


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Dhaller said:


> I always keep a box cutter in the car, just in case I should need to quickly cut through the seat belts - just something which occurred to me one day: "I would hate to be trapped upside down in my car as it burns." It's very difficult to unlatch seat belts when upside down, as the weight of the body on the straps creates "locking" tension - better to cut through them. You never know!
> 
> DH


Now that you mention it, that does sound unpleasant.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I got a nice Field and Stream watch\knife set a few years ago. Knife is great but the watch isn't the best. Came in a nice Field and Stream logo tin that I keep stuff in


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

My working knives are almost all fixed blades, but sometimes you just can't beat the portability of a folder.

My favourite is the traditional American slipjoint, of which I have two that see frequent carry.

Blacklip MOP interframe by Mike Alsdorf:



And a more stout jigged bone offering from Master Smith Roger Massey:



This little guy by Canadian maker James McGowan lives in my car for general and emergency use:


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I just ordered my latest one, unfortunately no one had this in stock so it may be here as early as later June or end of August. I hafve been considered getting this ever since I picked up my first Rockstead.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Currently, I carry a SAK Alox Cadet in the coin pocket of my khakis:

...a SAK Signature on my keyring:










In my briefcase, I carry a French Douk Douk:










Previous knives that have been retired from the rotation include:

Kershaw Skyline
Kershaw Leek
Case Sodbuster
SAK Alox Soldier
Mora 511


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee369/dddrees/IMG_1877.jpg


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee369/dddrees/IMG_1817.jpg


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Spyderco Air Bradley*

Spyderco Air Bradley. Weight 1.3 oz and CPM M4 steel...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I just carry an Opinel No. 8 these days, since most of my knife usage is opening the odd package, slicing fruit at the playground for daughter and friends, basic food prep while hiking, and so on.

It's a great carry knife because it's always available on Amazon Prime, and it costs about $10, so when I (invariably) lose it, I just order it and I'm getting a replacement the day after.

I've become adept at "modifying" them, since they're always a little different (it's a cheap knife!), so I adjust the tightness of the lock to my spec, give it a good sharpening, give the handle a going over with a hard beeswax stick (I have these because I'm a black powder firearms enthusiast, and one must reblue the barrels and wax the stocks on these from time to time), and it's good to go.

(Actually I lose them and then find them, so they're sort of around; one in my glovebox, one in a bag, one in my hiking kit, and so on).

For more serious knife occasions, like actual wilderness trekking or camping, I strap on a Helle GT (a brilliant little Viking knife), and if I'm not bringing an axe or chopping shovel, a knife which can tolerate batoning (currently a Morakniv bushcrafter, at least until it breaks).

(I still have my first real knife, a Ka-bar with a stag handle, which my grandpa gave me for Christmas when I was 9 or 10 - four decades and going strong! I used to sharpen and oil it obsessively as a kid, which I credit for its long life).

DH


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Carbon*



Dhaller said:


> I've become adept at "modifying" them, since they're always a little different (it's a cheap knife!), so I adjust the tightness of the lock to my spec, give it a good sharpening, give the handle a going over with a hard beeswax stick ...
> DH


And THAT's how you personalize a knife. Good work! I do much the same to my Opinels but prefer the carbon steel models. Those require a stippling of mustard on the blade to get them to age quickly and gracefully, and this mcgyverish "blueing" adds rust protection. But I'd argue that carbon steel is more trad than stainless.


----------



## Front Porch Life (Dec 10, 2016)

I do not carry knives. They are not elegant. I classify them in the same group as pickup trucks, jeans and cowboy boots. At least knives are useful. I just don't carry, but I do have a nice assortment in various tool boxes. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Front Porch Life said:


> I do not carry knives. They are not elegant. I classify them in the same group as pickup trucks, jeans and cowboy boots. At least knives are useful. I just don't carry, but I do have a nice assortment in various tool boxes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You just named a bunch of my favorite things!


----------



## Front Porch Life (Dec 10, 2016)

FLMike said:


> You just named a bunch of my favorite things!


"These are a few of my favorite things" as the song goes. Haha

ps I prefer luxury cars and bit loafers to trucks and boots.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
If you should ever have the pleasure of experiencing a pair of Lucchese Boots on your feet, I suspect you will be inclined to never take them off. The comfort they bring into one's life is just this side of heaven!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> If you should ever have the pleasure of experiencing a pair of Lucchese Boots on your feet, I suspect you will be inclined to never take them off. The comfort they bring into one's life is just this side of heaven!


Agreed, and he really doesn't have any experience with knives either.


----------



## Front Porch Life (Dec 10, 2016)

Just making the point. Knives and cowboy boots do not fit into the lifestyles of many trad folks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> If you should ever have the pleasure of experiencing a pair of Lucchese Boots on your feet, I suspect you will be inclined to never take them off. The comfort they bring into one's life is just this side of heaven!


I've wanted some Luccheses for years, but have just never wanted to drop the coin on a pair. Ironically, I could've purchased several pairs for the price of my Allen Edmonds collection lol.

back on topic, my EDC is an Opinel No 8 in stainless:


wonderful little knife- inexpensive, solidly built, and heck, Picasso was a fan.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Front Porch Life said:


> Knives and cowboy boots do not fit into the lifestyles of many trad folks.


Oy. This is getting too, too precious.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Front Porch Life said:


> Just making the point. Knives and cowboy boots do not fit into the lifestyles of many trad folks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Something tells me you may not have the "trad" thing pegged as well as you think.


----------



## Front Porch Life (Dec 10, 2016)

FLMike said:


> Something tells me you may not have the "trad" thing pegged as well as you think.


Someone thinks he is funny.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

FLMike said:


> Something tells me you may not have the "trad" thing pegged as well as you think.


+1 for sure.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Front Porch Life said:


> Someone thinks he is funny.


I wasn't trying to be funny. Not at all.


----------



## Front Porch Life (Dec 10, 2016)

pseudo-trad 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Thread reminds me of a story.

When I was in graduate school, I was working a joint project with some atmospheric scientists. We were in the Kunlun mountains, in northern Tibet, where we were going to launch some weather balloons.

At some point, a scientist was prepping a balloon, and had his hands full, but needed to deal with some errant line. "Cut that line", he said. I stood there, kind of looking around. After some back and forth, it came out that he simply assumed I'd have a knife - "what kind of scientist doesn't carry a knife?" - and of course the joke was that I was the physicist (other scientists love to poke fun at physicists' love of theory, talking a lot, but not having enough lab or field time).

But I was knife-shamed! Ironic especially since I grew up always having a knife in my pocket, as did my father, and my grandfather, and pretty much any respectable Yankee man... but here I was, caught knifeless in China.

Never again!

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Is there a handy blade to be found in your pocket today! I grew up "a country boy," as claimed in song by the late, great John Denver and almost always had a knife or two stuffed in my pocket(s). These days the "handy blade" is usually included as part and parcel of a Leatherman Tool! Sigh...times change...and not always for the best.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> Is there a handy blade to be found in your pocket today! I grew up "a country boy," as claimed in song by the late, great John Denver and almost always had a knife or two stuffed in my pocket(s). These days the "handy blade" is usually included as part and parcel of a Leatherman Tool! Sigh...times change...and not always for the best.


I have a Leatherman (or two), but I prefer just carrying a simple knife; with occasional exceptions, I always carry one. I actually use a knife almost daily, if for nothing else than cutting up an apple for daughter and friends at the park.

DH


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^How inelegant and un-trad of you.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

I may have posted in this thread that I *always* have a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian clipped in a pocket, even with a suit. I have deep pocket clips so the knife disappears into the pocket but doesn't change how the pants fit (or the jacket if I have it in the breast pocket). But what resides in my pocket (along with a chapstick), is a small Victorinox Ambassador knife with has a small blade, nail file, tweezers, and toothpick. It's in constant use where the Mini-Grip is part of my old 'always-have-a-knife' training when I was in law enforcement many years ago. I have it just in case.


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Ditto here, *always.* My wake-up call was taking the wrong turn during an after-dinner stroll down a country lane and suddenly finding myself stalked by 3 rottweilers...with my pregnant wife in tow. I could find absolutely nothing on the ground for defense, no rock, no branch, no tree to climb, and I felt the world's biggest fool for not taking the least care for my...our!...protection. Fortunately our hasty retreat worked (luckly I'd seen the dogs far off, and they broke off the hunt once we crossed a road) but I swore to be empty handed never again. Not saying a pocketknife will even the odds, but it *does* give me a chance. Don't care if this makes me appear a little rough around the edges to the moisturizer crowd.


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

BTW, just returned from France, and was surprised to see how many of the French carry large-ish knives. Even the Parisians. Opinels, of course, and what I saw sold, purchased, and carried most were No. 8s. For them it seems to be essential gear for an on-the-go bread-and-cheese lunch.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Even at the upper end, a good pocket knife is an affordable indulgence, one whose qualities need only appeal to its owner. I don't think this is an "un-trad" topic whatsoever (whatever that might mean); a solid pocket knife is practical, discreet and can last the thrift-minded man a lifetime (in other words, very 'trad').

A luxury car is just that: I can gawk at a lurid Maserati until the cows come home, but would have a hard time buying one and be able to look myself in the mirror, knowing I've just acquired such an irremediably vulgar totem.

No, I'm just fine with a good quality Victorinox, Case or Benchmade folder - it will provide far more utility and length of service than a car that might amuse me for 6 months or so.

My 0.02

JW


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Case offers a very nice Damascus bladed folder that just might appeal to you. Great little pocket knife, but you wouldn't want to lose this one!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I have carried a Skeletool for the last 5 years and always have a West Marine rigging knife in my car. 

Just this week I ordered the knife that I probably will use the most. A folding Kai steak knife. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Clintotron (Mar 24, 2015)

I carry various knives. Most of them I picked from my grandfather's belongings and a couple I've been given. For work, I carry a semi-serrated Gerber Paraframe (found) or a Gerber folding razor knife (gift from client). For EDC, it's a now-yellowed Craftsman folder (three blades, I believe) or one of a few Old Timers, and for special occasions, a Buck folder with my grandfather's initials on it (JDC).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

